

Its been a very interesting year for open source software  - nosh
http://noshpetigara.com/post/14509793582/its-been-an-interesting-year-for-open-source-software

======
euroclydon
I found the x.commerce part interesting. Who is that aimed at? They say it,
"gives developers a platform to deliver commerce applications to merchants."
Is this something where an independent developer can make money, or is it more
geared for a big shop to provide another channel for Target to unload patio
furniture?

I'm reminded of a Mixergy podcast podcast about Doba, the drop shipping
company. The idea is you just focus on marketing and capturing internet
keyword real estate and then fulfill orders with Doba, but when I looked into
Doba's prices, it seemed like it'd be hard to make money.

